# Smitty Sleds



## TrailMarker (Dec 8, 2012)

I was looking through some google images of things people have built; man, some people are innovative. Currently, I have a big sled and a hub shanty.

I'm wondering how many guys are using something like this, putting their shanty / gear on it - does it make for a better ride? Less snow thrown up on the gear?

The ideas for modifications and upgrades is unlimited, but at the same time, it needs a small profile and lightweight materials to be trailered or hauled somewhere.

Thoughts? Pics?


----------



## Crawfish (May 7, 2002)

Probably depends a lot on your fishing style... Whether you typically on smaller inland lakes, larger lakes, or Sag Bay? On foot or towing with a machine?


----------



## norseman4us (Mar 14, 2010)

Able to pull my 2 man Clam Warrior thermal with this fairly easily. Wasn't able to find down hill skis so settled for x country for now. Will go with wider skis eventually. The bolts slide in an out for easy takedown. I wouldn't pull it behind my ranger on this as its not 100% sturdy due to the bolts not screwing directly into the wood. For walking it does fine.























Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## Gillgitter (Nov 5, 2003)

They work great if your a walker and have a shanty plus gear to pull. Without one in even in a moderate amount of snow pulling a shanty can be like dragging a dead horse behind you. If you have a machine I would think if you go slow it would be fine.


----------



## norseman4us (Mar 14, 2010)

Gillgitter said:


> They work great if your a walker and have a shanty plus gear to pull. Without one in even in a moderate amount of snow pulling a shanty can be like dragging a dead horse behind you. If you have a machine I would think if you go slow it would be fine.


I'm always the brought way to much stuff guy

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## perchoholic (Dec 29, 2010)

Love mine pulls great, originally had xcross country skis, switched to down hill,,, big difference. All my gears packs perfect in the tub, hub lays on top, couple cinch straps and off I go


----------



## RichP (Jan 13, 2003)

norseman4us said:


> Able to pull my 2 man Clam Warrior thermal with this fairly easily. Wasn't able to find down hill skis so settled for x country for now. Will go with wider skis eventually. The bolts slide in an out for easy takedown. I wouldn't pull it behind my ranger on this as its not 100% sturdy due to the bolts not screwing directly into the wood. For walking it does fine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Attaching that crown royal bag is clever (I'm assuming for bolt storage), that's a good idea.


----------



## norseman4us (Mar 14, 2010)

RichP said:


> Attaching that crown royal bag is clever (I'm assuming for bolt storage), that's a good idea.


Yes sir

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## Jimbos (Nov 21, 2000)

I just seen the slickest thing to adjust the height to get it under a hard tonneau, i'll try to get it up here in a bit.

I found it, this guy should patent it.


https://www.facebook.com/groups/435...7&notif_t=feedback_reaction_generic&ref=notif


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

norseman4us said:


> Able to pull my 2 man Clam Warrior thermal with this fairly easily. Wasn't able to find down hill skis so settled for x country for now. Will go with wider skis eventually. The bolts slide in an out for easy takedown. I wouldn't pull it behind my ranger on this as its not 100% sturdy due to the bolts not screwing directly into the wood. For walking it does fine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mine is very very similar to this, including the removable cross members. I cut notches in the blocks attached to the skis to make it a little more sturdy. Have had no problems with towing it behind a snowmobile and quad at pretty good speeds.


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

Some clowns left one out in the middle of Saginaw Bay today, along with their Marlboro Black cigarette box and Little Cleo rappers.


----------



## mbirdsley (Jan 12, 2012)

Here is my sled I made it last year about this time. However, then everything melted and this is the first year of use for it. I don’t think it’s exactly what your looking for but, you can maybe get some ideas from it. I repurposed it from a wooden box that our Cnc lathe parts came in from at work. The box was narrow, so I took one of larger longer sides off. Measured it and cut it to fit the narrow side. So technically the side became the open top and the original open top became a side. Bought some down hill skis at Good will, yanked all the ski hardware off them and counter bored the bottom of the skis so the machine screws were flush as to not drag on ice. I than did a little sanding, painted it ace hardware implement paint John deer green, Min wax helmsmen clear coat ( finish is tough as nails), added some handles up front, and attached rope to handles to pull with. It’s a heavier box but, with the ski’s it pulls like a dream on ice or snow while walking. I think it cost me 40 bucks to do. Most of it was in paint supplies. I was not paying what they want for plastic jet sled. Only a couple things I might do is add 2-3 inch risers and maybe rod storage holders on the side. Because, the box was reinforced with ribs on the bottom it dosent like bumps in the ice that are not gently. It will hit a jagged bump and hang up. It fits all my gear.


----------



## Buddwiser (Dec 14, 2003)

TrailMarker said:


> I was looking through some google images of things people have built; man, some people are innovative. Currently, I have a big sled and a hub shanty.
> 
> I'm wondering how many guys are using something like this, putting their shanty / gear on it - does it make for a better ride? Less snow thrown up on the gear?
> 
> ...


iceshanty.com Scroll down to the equipment forum....2nd sticky at the top. More ideas/pics than you can shake a smitty sled at.


----------



## scooter_trasher (Sep 19, 2005)

retractable wheels


----------



## scooter_trasher (Sep 19, 2005)

Jimbos said:


> I just seen the slickest thing to adjust the height to get it under a hard tonneau, i'll try to get it up here in a bit.
> 
> I found it, this guy should patent it.
> 
> ...


kinda hard to patent a system that's been around since the 1940s on airplanes


----------



## TrailMarker (Dec 8, 2012)

scooter_trasher said:


> kinda hard to patent a system that's been around since the 1940s on airplanes


I don't think it's so much whether the technology is available, but rather, how it is applied in a particular situation as the need arises. You have to think outside the box sometimes and I guess that's why it's good when people post pictures in the forums, because most of us haven't seen it.


----------



## scooter_trasher (Sep 19, 2005)

eskimo used to sell these they were kinda pricy at 700 bucks ,but they have been discontinued


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

mbirdsley said:


> View attachment 293824
> 
> 
> Here is my sled I made it last year about this time. However, then everything melted and this is the first year of use for it. I don’t think it’s exactly what your looking for but, you can maybe get some ideas from it. I repurposed it from a wooden box that our Cnc lathe parts came in from at work. The box was narrow, so I took one of larger longer sides off. Measured it and cut it to fit the narrow side. So technically the side became the open top and the original open top became a side. Bought some down hill skis at Good will, yanked all the ski hardware off them and counter bored the bottom of the skis so the machine screws were flush as to not drag on ice. I than did a little sanding, painted it ace hardware implement paint John deer green, Min wax helmsmen clear coat ( finish is tough as nails), added some handles up front, and attached rope to handles to pull with. It’s a heavier box but, with the ski’s it pulls like a dream on ice or snow while walking. I think it cost me 40 bucks to do. Most of it was in paint supplies. I was not paying what they want for plastic jet sled. Only a couple things I might do is add 2-3 inch risers and maybe rod storage holders on the side. Because, the box was reinforced with ribs on the bottom it dosent like bumps in the ice that are not gently. It will hit a jagged bump and hang up. It fits all my gear.


Risers will help when you get into any depth of snow, wont pile up on the front of the box so easily. I did also find out that putting your rope thru the tips of the skis also makes pulling it easier too!


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

Burksee said:


> Risers will help when you get into any depth of snow, wont pile up on the front of the box so easily.* I did also find out that putting your rope thru the tips of the skis also makes pulling it easier too!*


#TRUstory Greg....


----------



## mbirdsley (Jan 12, 2012)

Burksee said:


> Risers will help when you get into any depth of snow, wont pile up on the front of the box so easily. I did also find out that putting your rope thru the tips of the skis also makes pulling it easier too!


I think come summer I’ll definitely put risers on it. It pulls very very easy. my issue is hitting chunks of ice on the ribs on the bottom and coming to a dead stop. Haven’t had a snow piling up issue yet. I think if I just went maybe three inches I would be good. I might just use 4 x4 cut to length. But, than I have to take and roll back my tonneau cover. I need to keep it some what light so I can load and unload by myself.


----------



## Mister ED (Apr 3, 2006)

Burksee said:


> I did also find out that putting your rope thru the tips of the skis also makes pulling it easier too!


Also, a very long rope too.

Mine has a very wide stance. I place my tub to one side and my hub shanty on the left over room on the other side, spear between the two. Crisscross bungee cords and everything is kept stable.


----------



## Michael Wagner (Jul 17, 2007)

One thing I have done to make it easier to transport & store is I added angle iron (old bed frame) under the cross bars and used bolts & wing nuts to attach them. This pic is from before I drilled them out but gives an idea of what I did. Goes together and comes apart in seconds


----------

